# Greetings from De Bilt



## IvanP (Jun 26, 2005)

Welcome Back Peter 

Your summer seems nice, I might be working in the Cote D'Azur as well... were are going to be? St Tropez? Ste Maxime?

Take care,

Iv


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 26, 2005)

You sound great, Peter! Please do post new pics. The beach? Ahhh... Summer's here!


----------



## Marsdy (Jun 26, 2005)

Welcome back man! I wondered where you'd got to.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I am now finally fully online again with my network in my new appartment.
Hope to talk to you more again very soon!

Regards,


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi peter, Great to have you back.

Craig


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 9, 2005)

Alpha Dog Mod, hehe,

Thanks Craig!


----------

